# إستمتع أنت واصدقاءك مع هذا الموقع الرائع في خدمة الرسائل القصيرة sms



## fati-fleura (10 فبراير 2012)

موقعين أكثر من رائعين لإرسال الرسائل القصيرة لمختلف بلدان العالم و منها اغليبة الدول العربية أيضا :

السعوديه, الكويت, البحرين, قطر, الامارات, عمان, اليمن, العراق, الاردن, فلسطين, لبنان, سوريا, مصر, تونس, الجزائر, المغرب, ليبيا, السودان, موريتانيا, الصومال, جيبوتي, جزر القمر. 

يمكنك ارسال العديد من الرسائل في يوم واحد عن طريق تغيير رقم الإي بي الخاص بجهازك.

: رابط الموقع 1 http://smstextop.com

: رابط الموقع 2 http://smswizz.com

...اتمنى أن ينال اعجابك​


----------



## eng.Rakda (11 فبراير 2012)

يا اخوتي والله عيب يعني هاد منتدى اتصالات ليش هل الموضوع متكرر الف مرة وين المشرفين....


----------



## sekayna amir (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

